# ASUS eeepc 1000H



## NucleusKore (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I finally decided to write a review on the ASUS eeepc 1000 H which I purchased three weeks back.

It a very good option for those looking for *affordabilty and portability,* something I carry in my bag with ease, while driving my motorcycle. Very inconspicuous and does not attract much attention when you walk around with it in your hand.

Good keyboard and touchpad
Good display and function keys

Comes with a power adapter, recovery DVD, cloth to clean the screen and laptop, soft case, no travel bag

160 GB hard disk and 1 GB RAM, onboard bluetooth, wlan, lan, mic in, line out, usb connectors, VGA out, card reader

*Negative points*
- body and display is a fingerprint magnet. VERY DIFFICULT TO KEEP CLEAN.
- had to uninstall some OEM trash
- bad speakers, too soft even on full volume in Windows and Linux

Pre-installed OS: WinXP HOME

Price: Rs. 28500.00

Installed OS (by me): Ubuntu 8.10
Almost everything works out of the box.

*What doesn't work in Ubuntu 8.10*

ralink wireless card - driver package (deb) available from here. Direct download from me here.

Hotkeys - a script is provided to fix this in the references link below, but I did not want to try and mess the system. Besides, it's for 8.04. Pageup Pagedown Home and End hotkeys work out of the box, so does brightness adjustment F5/F6

*References:*
*help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes

*Warning:*
When you try to boot the eeepc from a USB drive, make sure you remove the SD card dummy from the card reader. If you do not do this the bios fails to detect the USB drive. It took me one hour to figure this out !


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2008)

Cost? And did you consider any other options? Any pros & cons over potential competitors?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2008)

^ If you are planning to get one, try the Samsung NC10. BTW nice review.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Cost?



Added^



iMav said:


> And did you consider any other options?



Yes, Acer's One, does not have bluetooth.



Pathik said:


> BTW nice review.



Thanks


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah, a review that I was waiting for! Nice One. Can you highlight what use is the PC being put to?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 27, 2008)

Added a note on the speakers^
I am only using it for preparing my classes, accessing the internet when there's no power at home, accessing the internet in college.


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Added^
> Yes, Acer's One, does not have bluetooth.


Thank you for the inof.  Too costly IMHO.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 2, 2009)

Update:

I installed Ubuntu eee 8.0.4.1 on my ASUS eeepc 1000 H.

*Everything* works out of the box *except wireless*.

As above, ralink wireless card - driver package (deb) available from here. Direct download from me here

Warning:
When you try to boot the eeepc from a USB drive, make sure you remove the SD card dummy from the card reader. If you do not do this the bios fails to detect the USB drive. It took me one hour to figure this out !

A Bug?
After I installed the special  distro from a bootable pendrive I had hell on earth trying to get my eee Ubuntu to mount my pendrive with data on it. It kept saying that I do not have rights. Finally traced the problem to the /etc/fstab
Looks like a bug
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# /dev/sda6
UUID=33e720ba-5c7d-4837-82b5-dec39aaac55d /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /dev/sda7
UUID=7ad0cca8-37ed-47bd-9c9e-606dccd44b70 /home           ext3    relatime        0       2
# /dev/sda1
UUID=30001C24001BEF98 /windoze/c      ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda5
UUID=cd8b4a23-b6d2-4f92-bbb3-4cf5526e1b07 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

See the last line !

Open a terminal, type

sudo gedit /etc/fstab

Just uncomment it by placing a # sign before /dev/sdb1 and click save.

You're done !


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 3, 2009)

^ You figured the bug out?  You must know a lot about linux!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 3, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ You figured the bug out?  You must know a lot about linux!



Yes, that's why it took me two hours to figure out what was wrong 

By the way, I will be adding AptOnCD packages for that too


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Hows the battery life?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 3, 2009)

I got four hours with continuous use, and there was still 15 % battery left


----------

